# Need help on display shelf!



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, here is my latest “in progress” project. I am wondering what you guys think?

Would you stain all the pieces of the shelf before gluing it together, or do the glue up and then stain the project? What do you think the best way is to hang this shelf on the wall? I was thinking of just making two keyholes on the top or sides. Anybody else have a better idea? Lighting will be attached to the top with a track, drilling holes in the top for the lights to come through. Stain before or after?

Any replies are welcome! I need good ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'D' rings on the gables and picture hooks on the wall should do the job nicely, Josh. Simple and secure.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Your display cabinet is small enough that you can stain & clear coat it after.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice idea you got going there Josh...

Staining can go either way since wood movement really won't be an issue and everything looks like easy access...

I like the keyhole idea, keep it nice and flush to the wall...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Josh

Nice job on the rack  



=======



JStew said:


> Ok, here is my latest “in progress” project. I am wondering what you guys think?
> 
> Would you stain all the pieces of the shelf before gluing it together, or do the glue up and then stain the project? What do you think the best way is to hang this shelf on the wall? I was thinking of just making two keyholes on the top or sides. Anybody else have a better idea? Lighting will be attached to the top with a track, drilling holes in the top for the lights to come through. Stain before or after?
> 
> ...


----------



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone! I think I will put it together and then stain it. I am still debating on what lights to do. I will probably be putting in my own set up once I go buy the material for it. I went with keyholes on the side pieces. Hopefully that will work out fine.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## adaboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice display shelf. Looks pretty heavy, might consider pre-staining and finish since you have a lot of angles that will be a pain to get uniform.
I would hang this heavy shelving by attaching a 45 degree notched hang rail horizontally to studs then grove the back underside of the top to accept the v angle that is on the hang rail on the wall.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

adaboy said:


> I would hang this heavy shelving by attaching a 45 degree notched hang rail horizontally to studs then grove the back underside of the top to accept the v angle that is on the hang rail on the wall.


Are you talking about a french cleat?


----------



## jvoss (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like another great idea from the sub guys.

good luck.


----------

